# protection visa



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi am new to this forum, and I am in need of advice, I came in australia as an international student, but when i went back home for holidays i found out that members of the former government and their families are being abducted and killed, after returning back to australia I applied for a Protection visa and was granted a brindging A visa and will go for the interview on the 8 of december.I would therefore ask for anyone who knows what questions to expect for the case officer and what is the purpose of the interview.
Note: I have satisfied all the requirements to be a refugee.
I will be greatful if u can think of questions that might be asked .


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Not too many people have been on the forum asking about asylum/refugee visas but I expect you'll find that an interview will initially follow a general line of you being requested to confirm and expand on what you have in your application.
That in itself will lead into you being asked about the situations you have referred to and I would expect that you will be asked in depth about that.
The purpose of any interview is basically to get additional information to what is in an interview so the review process can continue.
In some respects, a bit like seeking a job with steps of application/interview/checks-review/perhaps a second interview and more checks if necessary before a decision is reached.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Not too many people have been on the forum asking about asylum/refugee visas but I expect you'll find that an interview will initially follow a general line of you being requested to confirm and expand on what you have in your application.
> That in itself will lead into you being asked about the situations you have referred to and I would expect that you will be asked in depth about that.
> The purpose of any interview is basically to get additional information to what is in an interview so the review process can continue.
> In some respects, a bit like seeking a job with steps of application/interview/checks-review/perhaps a second interview and more checks if necessary before a decision is reached.


Thanks for the help, so it means that I will have to wait longer before getting any feedback or there is a possibility to know the outcome of my application straight away as I have already added additional documents as requested by the case officer. On the immigration website it is said that it takes 90days to get a response and 90 days have already passed since I lodge my application.Does it mean that I will have to wait more than that?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

What is on the Immi web site is always only indicative and processing times for all visa categories can vary significantly and hence the wording of


> Most Protection visa applications will be decided within 90 days. Please be aware that some checks undertaken as part of your application processing may take longer than 90 days.


There's more detail @ Client Service Charter
Though the department will obviously look at what may be happening in a particular country, as the web site also says, each case is examined individually, there being no guarantee by country classification.
When you can expect a decision is really going to be a factor of how your case is considered.


----------

